# Doubt... Rotoform's BLQ on a VW Passat CC



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi gals and guys, 

A friend of mine is selling me this set of wheels 

Front 19x8.5 et 35 
Rear 19x9.5 et 25 




























As you can see these where installed in a MKVI, so How would these fit in a VW Passat CC? Would I have rubbing issues if I use 235/35 R19 tires? Do I need to do some camber on the back wheels? Pros & Cons? 

I know that both cars are FWD so you don't need a staggered setup in this kind of cars... But it looks good! IMO 

Any help would be highly appreciated! 

Thanks, 

Beto


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

those will fit better on your cc then the mkvi. you might rub depending on if you are lowered and might need camber also depending on how low you are.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks man! Indeed I believe that ET 35 it's pretty common for the Passat's, meanwhile the ET for the MKVI it's around 45... Right? 

Since this set of wheels are for my Wife's car I don't want to do any camber, but at the same time I don't want them to rub.


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

yea 45 is the recommended offset. 
is the car lowered? if its stock height or only on springs you should be fine without camber and wont rub.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

ripNdip said:


> yea 45 is the recommended offset.
> is the car lowered? if its stock height or only on springs you should be fine without camber and wont rub.


 Thanks man! Indeed by now it's at stock height.


----------

